# W8 Questions



## wolf799 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok I'm looking at Used Pasat Wagons for my Wife. I've seen a number of W8's for sale but of all the VW's I've owned (this will be my 8th) i am un farmiliar with this Engine.
I looked in the DIY/FAQ but i'm still not sure of a few things so here are my questions
1: What have been the biggest problems (Engine only) you have experienced with the W8's
2: Are there any specific recals I should be aware of to make sure they have been done.
3: How bad are the Service/Regular maintance costs. ie Timing chains 40k maintance Etc.
I'm verry Mechanical and do a lot of my own work I'm Famillar with VR's (know this motor shares a lot with the VR's), 1.8t's and almost every other 4Cyl engine VW makes. So please be ad descriptive as you can.
Thanks Guys!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 Questions (wolf799)*

I cut & pasted this from my response to your post in the B5 forum.. 
Ok, here are comments from someone that ACTUALLY owned both. I traded my 2001 B5 GLX 5speed with 60k for the W8. In those 60k, Other than different mods, these were the issues:
1. Coolant temp sensor at 26K
2. Fuel Guage at 28K
3. Right side upper control arms at 57K.
The W8 went back to VW with 75K. Issues were:
1. Climatronic head unit replaced at 27K
2. Thermostat at 37K
3. Fuel pump at 70K
The only known W8 issue(s) is a few timing chain tensioner failures. Yes, it does require engine removal to repair/replace since the chains are on the back of the motor. As for the "engine has to be removed to replace the front O2 sensors", I addressed that 18 months ago. One of the guys at the VW dealer I was working for at the time replaced both of those sensors on a W8 in under 2 hours with a self-crafted wrench. It can be done. The V6's are known to:
1. Leak oil from valve covers,chain tensioners.
2. Consume oil
2. Consume water pumps
My W8 was 1 quart low at the 600 mile point which I attributed to break in. I topped it off and checked again at 1300 miles - still right where I topped it off to so I changed it at that point. It always ran smoothly and flawlessly whether lugging 3rd gear down to idle in B2B traffic or doing triple digits (ALLEGEDLY). And sounded down right nasty with the Magna-Flows at full throttle. While not abusive, I drive my cars hard but always exceed recommended maintenance intervals and the W8 goes down as one car that I will sorely miss, despite the 9 quart oil changes. From the day I got it to the day I let it go, it turned heads and garnered looks and thumbs up from VW & non-VW drivers alike. Those that doubted it's performance were offered to ride shot-gun for a brief stint and most all of them came away with a new found respect for the car. I even caught a WRX driver explaining the "W" to his wife while the car was parked and a "I can't believe I got beat by a Passat !" from a kid in an R32. Poorly marketed and excecuted, the W8 will be missed by at least one person..








To add, the timing chain is not a maintenance item at 40K. Get that out of your head...


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: W8 Questions (wolf799)*

I just recently picked up my W8. It's an 04 6sp and it only had 9k miles on it!! To good to pass up so now I'm selling my Jetta VR6 and the Passat will be my new project car. I called a couple of different dealers and looked up customer histories. Two dealerships in AZ and and three in Chicago and there was no major recalls or any issues that garnered complaints. I also have an 04 Touareg that has really tested my love for vw's. So I've had the W8 for about 5 months now and no problems yet, I'm sure that the low miles account for that. Hope this info helps.


----------

